# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Maio 2014



## Gilmet (1 Mai 2014 às 03:03)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mai 2014 às 09:32)

T.actual: *15,1ºC*


----------



## miguel (1 Mai 2014 às 12:01)

Ai está Maio mês das alergias 

A mínima ficou pelos 14,2ºC

Agora sigo nos 20,9ºC, 64%Hr não será um dia tão quente como ontem


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mai 2014 às 12:40)

*17,2ºC* e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## miguel (1 Mai 2014 às 13:20)

Estão agora 23,1ºC e vento fraco a sorte é que aqui a Nortada tem um efeito contrario alem de não se notar tanto como noutras locais do Litoral.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mai 2014 às 13:31)

Por isso é que eu gosto de Setúbal e das praias da arrábida. 
_________

*17,5ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Mai 2014 às 01:49)

Boas

Ontem, a maxima foi aos *18,6ºC*.

Agora,vento forte e *13,3ºC*.
_____

Hoje a máxima vai subir bem, espero uns 23/24ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Mai 2014 às 09:27)

Boas

A máxima de ontem já foi batida, actuais *18,9ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Mai 2014 às 11:24)

De momento, dia de céu pouco nublado por cirrus e cirrocumulus.

Já com 24,9 ºC.

Antevê-se uma tarde de muito calor.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Mai 2014 às 11:48)

T.actual: *23,0ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Mai 2014 às 12:24)

*27.6ºC* de momento.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Mai 2014 às 13:00)

*24,1ºC*


----------



## miguel (2 Mai 2014 às 13:05)

Boas

Mínima 14,2ºC

Por agora 27,0ºC, 42%Hr, 1016,1hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Mai 2014 às 13:28)

Lá se vão as humidades, calor com fartura por hoje .

25,7ºC e 45%, já se precisava assim de um tempo.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Mai 2014 às 13:34)

*25,1ºC* 
Vento moderado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Mai 2014 às 14:46)

De momento com 29,8 ºC.

Vento fraco a moderado de NE e céu pouco nublado por cirrus.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Mai 2014 às 15:12)

A máxima já foi registada, *26,3ºC*.
T.actual: *24,0ºC*


----------



## david 6 (2 Mai 2014 às 15:54)

por aqui *30.1ºC*


----------



## miguel (2 Mai 2014 às 16:55)

Boas

Máxima do ano até agora *30,2ºC*

Por agora sigo nos 29,1ºC e humidade nos 32% o vento sopra fraco


----------



## david 6 (2 Mai 2014 às 17:56)

maxima de *30.9ºC* 
minima de 10.1ºC

levantou se o vento a temperatura caiu logo vou com 29.3ºC


----------



## ct5iul (2 Mai 2014 às 18:16)

Boa Tarde 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 28.4 ºC
Temp Mini: 13.3ºC
Rajada Máxima: 55.5 km/h 


Temp atual 27.4ºC 18:10

Pressão: 1010.4Hpa 18:10
Intensidade do Vento: 18.2 km/h 18:10
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento: NNW
Temperatura do vento: 26.4ºC 18:10
Ponto de Orvalho: 13.3ºC 18:10
Humidade Relativa:40% 18:10
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 Nulo 18:10
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Mai 2014 às 18:34)

Boas

Extremos térmicos: *13,3ºC* / *26,2ºC*

Agora, *21,9ºC*.
_____

Boa amplitude na Praia da Rainha.


----------



## Thomar (2 Mai 2014 às 19:34)

Dia de muito calor por quase todo o país! 

Por aqui a máxima foi de +30.5ºC (já com os devidos descontos, no carro cheguei a registar +32,5ºC na Quinta do Conde, em Coina em Vendas de Azeitão e aqui por Cabanas.

Autêntico dia de verão e ainda estamos a 2 de maio, o que será que nos espera este verão?!...


----------



## DaniFR (2 Mai 2014 às 21:09)

Boa noite

Dia bem quente, com uma máxima de *28,3ºC*.
A mínima foi de *7,7ºC*.

De momento, *18,8ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mai 2014 às 08:12)

Bom dia,

T.actual: *20,2ºC*

Isto está bom é para a praia.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Mai 2014 às 11:33)

1º dia de praia do ano... manhã passada na praia da torre e já bem composta... mar tranquilo e calor... excelente... apenas a água... ainda não está pra grandes banhos!


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Mai 2014 às 12:41)

Depois de uma manhã ventosa e amena, a tarde começa com pouco vento e subida gradual da temperatura ! 

*28.6ºC* actuais.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Mai 2014 às 13:24)

Boa tarde.

Finalmente alguma espectacularidade atmosférica.

Ontem, máxima de *26,4ºC*.

Durante a madrugada a temperatura não desceu abaixo dos *15,7ºC*, tendo saltado até próximo dos 20ºC, cerca das 5h.

De momento sigo com 25,1ºC e *27%* de humidade.

1017 hPa de pressão, vento fraco e céu limpo.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Mai 2014 às 14:32)

*30.0ºC* actuais.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mai 2014 às 17:50)

Boas,

Dia espectacular. 

Dados de hoje: *18,1ºC* / *27,7ºC*
_______

Dia passado na praia de Carcavelos, no inicio da tarde o vento enfraqueceu...ficou um calor.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Mai 2014 às 20:39)

Neste momento 23.4ºC, depois de um excelente pôr do sol. Leve brisa.


----------



## Vitor TT (4 Mai 2014 às 00:41)

Não tendo dados para afirmar o que digo, mas hoje na minha voltinha de bike até ao Guincho tive sempre a companhia de algum calor, ( talvez 25 - 27º ) já apanhei em pleno verão a chegar ao cabo Raso e ter de voltar para tráz devido ao vento e á descida significativa da temperatura, coisa que hoje não aconteceu, até deu para contemplar esta magnifica paisagem durante uns 20min ( hoje sem capacete  )







já a chegar a Carcavelos, onde a areia quase não se via quando passei em direcção ao Guincho, a temperatura pouco desceu, quando cheguei ao carro em Algés pelas 22:10 marcava 23º






amanhã vou para Coruche ver uma prova de todo-terreno ( trial ) e já estou a ver que vai estar quentinho  .


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mai 2014 às 10:13)

Boas

T.minima: *17,2ºC* (O valor pode ser batido)
T.actual: *22,5ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (4 Mai 2014 às 12:21)

Bom dia.

Ontem a máxima atingiu os *28,0ºC*!

Por agora, depois de uma mínima de *14,6ºC*, sigo com 25,9ºC e 26% de humidade.

1014 hPa de pressão e vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## david 6 (4 Mai 2014 às 15:02)

vou com 30.6ºC, vamos la bater a maxima do mes (30.9)


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mai 2014 às 17:45)

Boas tardes,

A máxima foi aos *26,4ºC*.
____

Às 16horas, na praia da Adraga(Sintra), a temperatura rondava os 19,5ºC. 

Algumas fotos:


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Mai 2014 às 19:03)

Máxima de 30,8 ºC esta tarde.

---

No dia 2 bateu-se a máxima anual, com 31,4 ºC.


----------



## DaniFR (4 Mai 2014 às 23:40)

Boa noite

Temperatura actual: *13,6ºC*

Máxima: *30,4ºC* (máxima do ano)
Mínima: *8,9ºC*


----------



## david 6 (5 Mai 2014 às 00:47)

maxima de *31.3ºC* 

minha rica chuva


----------



## Gilmet (5 Mai 2014 às 01:19)

Boa madrugada.

Depois de outra tarde fascinante, com máxima de *27,5ºC*, a temperatura tem descido bastante.

De momento sigo com nevoeiro e *12,7ºC*. 

1013 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mai 2014 às 13:01)

Boas tardes,

Dia ameno.

T.minima: *12,9ºC*
T.actual: *22,8ºC*
_____

Ontem em Seiça,Ourém, registou uma boa amplitude térmica.
Extremos: *5,3ºC* / *31,5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mai 2014 às 20:24)

Boas

T.maxima: *25,0ºC*

Foi uma bela sequencia de máximas altas, amanha a temperatura já vai cair alguns ºC.
_____

Final de dia com nortada moderada a forte, serra com _capacete_.
Bastante fresco, *14,9ºC*.


----------



## Lousano (5 Mai 2014 às 22:18)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu pouco nublado, aumentando a nebulosidade durante a tarde.

Tmax: 27,0ºC

Tmin:9,9ºC


----------



## Maria Papoila (6 Mai 2014 às 09:23)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês céu com poucas nuvens e está algum vento. O termómetro marca 15º.
O tempo melhorou e até superou as expectativas dos mais saudosos de calor e boas ondas (como eu!), mas nas últimas duas semanas não tive oportunidade de apreciar o sol e o mar e, devo dizer, que nem quis ver as _webcams_ 
O Windguru dá muito vento para o próximo fim de semana. Que tal vai estar?


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mai 2014 às 17:49)

Boas,

Temperatura actual: *18,5ºC*
Vento moderado a forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mai 2014 às 20:38)

*15,2ºC*

Nortada forte...consequência, _capacete_ na serra pois claro.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2014 às 12:41)

*19,6ºc*


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2014 às 18:37)

Boas tardes,

Maxima: *20,3ºC*
____

*17,4ºC*
Forte nortada,sopra a *40 km/h*.


----------



## miguel (7 Mai 2014 às 19:55)

Boas

Mais um dia quentinho mas não tanto como os últimos! máxima de 25.1ºC e mínima de 15,2ºC

Rajada máxima 40km/h

Agora sigo com 20,9ºC, 63%Hr, 1018,8hpa e vento fraco por vezes moderado


----------



## Cenomaniano (8 Mai 2014 às 11:50)

Há uns minutos em Benfica - nuvem com rotor.


----------



## overcast (8 Mai 2014 às 14:22)

Boas..

Caixotes do lixo a passear, rua com aspeto de Outono mas com folhas verdes, ramos médios na estrada, estrondos ocasionais de janelas..

A nortada no seu melhor.


----------



## jppm (8 Mai 2014 às 21:31)

Boa noite pessoal,

Este vento forte vai continuar durante o fim de semana?

Obrigado


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mai 2014 às 21:35)

jppm disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Este vento forte vai continuar durante o fim de semana?
> 
> Obrigado



Sim, vai continuar fim-de-semana e parte da semana que vêm.
A nortada veio para ficar.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mai 2014 às 21:46)

overcast disse:


> Boas..
> 
> Caixotes do lixo a passear, rua com aspeto de Outono mas com folhas verdes, ramos médios na estrada, estrondos ocasionais de janelas..
> 
> A nortada no seu melhor.




Em Alcabideche, rajada máxima de 78 km/h , e a velocidade media chegou a ter um pico de 63 km/h, aquele poder de sempre. 
Não é facil fazer a A16, o carro abanava de uma maneira,notasse perfeitamente que a partir do autodramo para cá, o vento é muito mais forte. 
_______

Dia ventoso na  zona oeste, a máxima rondou os 20ºC/21ºC.

O céu esteve interessante:










Estive a verificar o RS que tenho instalado no vale, tem o registo de uma t.maxima de 29,8ºC valor interessante, terá sido registada no passado Sabado. 
Nos próximos tempos, vou instalar por lá o datalogger.


----------



## jppm (8 Mai 2014 às 22:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim, vai continuar fim-de-semana e parte da semana que vêm.
> A nortada veio para ficar.



Obrigado pela resposta.

Compra-se a bicicleta para começar a dar passeatas pela Serra de Sintra, e vem este vento que quase que mete o pessoal a voar. Bah!


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Mai 2014 às 22:38)

Hoje o céu esteve muito interessante. Bastantes espécies de "lenticulares" e/ou parecidas.

Dia quente, com algum vento a refrescar.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mai 2014 às 23:34)

Vendaval.
Ainda agora a época  da nortada começou e já enjoa...

T.actual: *14,2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mai 2014 às 08:48)

Boas

*15,3ºC*
Vento muito forte.
Até ao momento, rajada máxima de *76 km/h*.


----------



## overcast (9 Mai 2014 às 18:49)

Dia de muito vento..já vai no terceiro dia que temos vento a sério.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mai 2014 às 18:54)

Boas 

Maxima fresca, 18,4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mai 2014 às 18:56)

overcast disse:


> Dia de muito vento..já vai no terceiro dia que temos vento a sério.
> 
> http://youtu.be/mulvqzkd97A




Bons registos.
Fui até a Peninha, nunca lá tinha ido com o capacete da Serra.
12ºC, às 16:30. 

Só poças de água, sempre a cair uma morrinha.


----------



## overcast (9 Mai 2014 às 19:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bons registos.



Excelentes registos.
Eh corajoso!
Estive mesmo quase para ir aí!
Passei pelo entrocamento que vai para a Peninha mas segui para o Guincho mais ao menos por essas horas!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mai 2014 às 19:10)

Aquilo estava agreste,bom grizo.
A nortada está a acelarar (ainda mais), velocidade media está nos *60 km/h*. 
Até ao momento, a rajada máxima foi aos *82 km/h*.


----------



## overcast (9 Mai 2014 às 19:25)

Muito vento na Amadora. Até já teve rajadas supersónicas.


----------



## david 6 (9 Mai 2014 às 22:29)

maxima 26.9ºC
agora 16.8ºC, ja tou farto deste tempo, tenho saudades da chuva, e não se ve o fim destes dias...


----------



## Vitor TT (9 Mai 2014 às 23:28)

Humm, estou a ver que a minha ida amanhã ao Guincho de bicicleta vai ser bem dificultada com este vento, 

também aqui pela minha zona o vento está mesmo bruto,

um dia tenho de fazer uma caminhada dessas também pela Serra de Sintra mais ou menos nessas condições.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2014 às 10:21)

Boas,

T.actual: 16,0ºC
Forte nortada


----------



## miguel (10 Mai 2014 às 12:54)

Boas

Mínima de 15,6ºc

Agora 24,3ºC e vento fraco não tenho cá nada de nortadas fortes


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2014 às 13:17)

Sorte a tua. 
Continua o vendaval...registo apenas *17,5ºC*.


----------



## miguel (10 Mai 2014 às 13:49)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sorte a tua.
> Continua o vendaval...registo apenas *17,5ºC*.




E aqui sigo com 25,2ºC, 52%Hr e pouco vento


----------



## Sanxito (10 Mai 2014 às 14:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sorte a tua.
> Continua o vendaval...registo apenas *17,5ºC*.



Boas pessoal. 
Por aqui sigo com 26.1ºc e 51%HR com vento fraco, NE a 4,5Km/h média dos ultimos 10 min.
Jonas ontem à noite passei por Pai do Vento, estive estacionado por breves minutos, e sou-te sincero, aqui pela margem sul devo ter sentido vento assim uma vez neste ano. Qual a velocidade máxima que registaste ontem até á meia noite?


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2014 às 14:45)

Sanxito disse:


> Jonas ontem à noite passei por Pai do Vento, estive estacionado por breves minutos, e sou-te sincero, aqui pela margem sul devo ter sentido vento assim uma vez neste ano. Qual a velocidade máxima que registaste ontem até á meia noite?



Boas Sanxito,

Tiveste aqui perto, em Alcabideche ainda faz mais vento que no Pai do Vento, devido a maior altitude e ser campo aberto.
Acredito, quem mora aqui na zona ja está habituado a estes dias de vendaval,quem é de fora é que fica surpreendido. 
Os dados que partilho do vento são da estação amadora de Alcabideche, a velocidade média de ontem, nas 24 horas, foi de 51,7 km/h, a rajada máxima foi aos 82 km/h.
Convém dizer que a estação encontra-se a uns 6/7 metros do solo.


----------



## miguel (10 Mai 2014 às 14:51)

Estão agora aqui 26,3ºC o vento esse continua fraco a rajada máxima até agora foi de 32km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2014 às 19:49)

Boas tardes,

Bem, tal como ontem, a máxima nem chegou aos 19ºC, hoje ficou-se pelos *18,6ºC*.

Vendaval do costume.
*15,0ºC*
Rajada máxima: *79 km/h*
____

Os bombeiros de Alcabideche já tiveram algumas ocorrências, devido a forte nortada, nada que não estejam habituados.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2014 às 23:40)

O vento está uma brutalidade!
Agora mesmo, rajada de *91,7 km/h*.


----------



## Vitor TT (11 Mai 2014 às 00:30)

Bom, como já calculava a volta de bike foi bem complicada devido ao vendaval, acho que nunca apanhei nada assim, ou pelo menos com esta brutalidade ao ponto de me "empurrar" para o lado, mas a cereja no topo do bolo, digamos assim, foi a chegada ao Guincho, com um vento bastante forte e quase a desistir mais devido á areia que podia entrar nos olhos, mas nas calmas e porque a vontade era superior ao vento que fazia, lá atingi o meu objectivo, custou mas valeu a pena 

Carcavelos, parecia que andava o diabo á solta







o que me esperava de tempo para lá de Cascais ( descida significativa da temperatura e aumento do vento )






Guincho á vista, o vento aqui era enorme, tinha dificuldade em me manter direito para fotografar, e desta vez a serra com o capacete, nem quero imaginar como estaria lá em cima ( não sei se amanhã ( domingo ) pego no carro a vou até lá )










Carcavelos no regresso, com a "banda" de nuvens ao fundo e vento um pouco mais calmo


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mai 2014 às 10:57)

Bela reportagem Vitor TT, mais uma. 
Aqui para estes lados, a nortada caiu muito e sinal disso é a não presença do capacete na serra, ainda que acredito que logo a tarde deve voltar aparecer, a ver vamos.

T.actual: *18,6ºC*
____

A rajada máxima de ontem superou as minhas expectativas, foi aos *91,7 km/h*.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mai 2014 às 21:29)

Boas noites,

T.máxima: *19,8ºC*
T.actual/minima: *13,6ºC*


----------



## david 6 (11 Mai 2014 às 22:31)

maximo: 26.5ºC
minima: 12.8ºC
actual: 14.3ºC

espero que se mantenha a previsão de um pouco de animação ali na quinta/sexta, já ando desesperado :C


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mai 2014 às 09:47)

T.minima: *12,6ºC*
T.actual: *16,7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mai 2014 às 19:34)

Dados de hoje:  *12,6ºC* / *20,3ºC*
________

T.actual:* 17,8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mai 2014 às 13:07)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui a temperatura segue nos *19,7ºC*, está difícil entrar algum calor.
Amanha já deve aquecer a sério.


----------



## miguel (13 Mai 2014 às 14:04)

Boas

Madrugada de bastante vento a rajada máxima foi de 48km/h

Mínima de 13,7ºC

Agora o vento é fraco e estão uns agradáveis 26,1ºC e 37%Hr


----------



## DaniFR (13 Mai 2014 às 21:28)

Boa noite

Temperatura actual: *15,3ºC*

Máxima: *27,5ºC*
Mínima: *6,3ºC*


----------



## david 6 (13 Mai 2014 às 22:38)

minima: 10.2ºC
maxima: 29.5ºC
actual: 16.8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mai 2014 às 23:59)

Boa noite

Dados de hoje: *12,6ºC* / *20,8ºC*

T.actual: *17,7ºC*
Vento de leste a bombar.


----------



## miguel (14 Mai 2014 às 00:07)

A máxima de ontem ficou nos 29,3ºC

Agora sigo com 19,8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mai 2014 às 10:10)

Boas

T.minima: *15,1ºC*
T.actual:* 20,7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mai 2014 às 12:01)

Algum calor na rua.

*23,5ºc*


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mai 2014 às 14:19)

*25,8ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mai 2014 às 14:32)

Por Queluz 26,5ºC, temperatura boa para Maio, mas nada de raro .


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mai 2014 às 14:37)

Subiu mais um pouco, *26,4ºC*.
Não tarda, o vento roda para NO, e lá se vai a temperatura.

O resumo horário do IPMA ficou-se nas 9 UTC...


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Mai 2014 às 15:58)

Boa tarde, por aqui sigo com 32.6 °C
Vento de NE 16.7 km/h
Hoje de manha foi um vendaval...


----------



## david 6 (14 Mai 2014 às 17:21)

minima: 10.7ºC
maxima: *31.8ºC* 
actual: 31.6ºC 

resumindo:


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mai 2014 às 18:14)

Boas,

Maxima: *26,7ºC*
Agora: *25,0ºC*


----------



## david 6 (14 Mai 2014 às 18:50)

david 6 disse:


> minima: 10.7ºC
> maxima: *31.8ºC*
> actual: 31.6ºC
> 
> resumindo:



afinal a maxima foi de *32.3ºC* que já não esperava que subisse mais, estava enganado


----------



## homem do mar (14 Mai 2014 às 18:59)

Boas que bafo lá fora   ainda 29 graus 
máxima de hoje 29.5 graus


----------



## Lousano (14 Mai 2014 às 19:03)

Boa tarde.

Hoje foi o primeiro dia com temperaturas de Verão.

Tmax: 31,8ºC

Tmin: 13,1ºC

Tactual: 31,3ºC


----------



## DaniFR (14 Mai 2014 às 21:35)

Boa noite

Hoje aqueceu bem. 

Máxima: *31ºC*
Mínima: *10,6ºC*

De momento: *20,2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mai 2014 às 23:19)

21,1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mai 2014 às 12:40)

Boas,

Dia semelhante ao de ontem, quente  e pouco ventoso.

T.actual: *25,9ºC*


----------



## Geiras (15 Mai 2014 às 12:52)

Já não restam dúvidas que os RS's andam mesmo a funcionar 

Por cá a máxima ontem foi de 30,7ºC (valor mais alto este ano).

De momento sigo com 28,3ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mai 2014 às 13:09)

Geiras disse:


> Já não restam dúvidas que os RS's andam mesmo a funcionar



Sim, tudo em ordem, caso contrario voltavam para trás. 
Na semana passada quando fui ver o outro RS ainda pensei,será que no sensor vai constar um registo inflacionado,felizmente não. 
A maxima foi de 29,8ºC, valor correcto, portanto estão ambos a trabalhar muito bem.


----------



## david 6 (15 Mai 2014 às 15:26)

hoje vou com 31.2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mai 2014 às 15:50)

A máxima de hoje já foi registada algum tempo atras, dado que o vento NO apareceu cedo.

T.máxima: *26,1ºC*
T.actual: *21,8ºC*


----------



## Geiras (15 Mai 2014 às 15:52)

david 6 disse:


> afinal a maxima foi de *32.3ºC* que já não esperava que subisse mais, estava enganado



Ontem Coruche tinha 32.4ºC Às 17h


----------



## david 6 (15 Mai 2014 às 16:09)

hoje já vou com *33.1ºC* e continua a subir


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mai 2014 às 16:21)

Por aqui, *21,8ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mai 2014 às 17:23)

Às 16:00, Tomar liderava. 
*34,3ºC*


----------



## david 6 (15 Mai 2014 às 17:42)

minima: 14.8ºC
maxima: *33.5ºC* a maxima do ano ate agora
actual: o vento levantou se a temperatura caiu rapidamente vou com 29.8ºC e também está a surgir uns cumulus a N


----------



## homem do mar (15 Mai 2014 às 19:32)

Boas 
mínima de 14.5
máxima de hoje 31.2 
por agora 23.1


----------



## homem do mar (15 Mai 2014 às 19:34)

david 6 disse:


> minima: 14.8ºC
> maxima: *33.5ºC* a maxima do ano ate agora
> actual: o vento levantou se a temperatura caiu rapidamente vou com 29.8ºC e também está a surgir uns cumulus a N



Por aqui também se verificou o mesmo e o céu está com bastantes nuvens será que teremos foguetes esta noite


----------



## homem do mar (15 Mai 2014 às 19:37)

jonas_87 disse:


> Às 16:00, Tomar liderava.
> *34,3ºC*



Estou curioso para saber a temperatura em Monção ( distrito V. Castelo ) a essa hora


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mai 2014 às 19:38)

homem do mar disse:


> Estou curioso para saber a temperatura em Monção ( distrito V. Castelo ) a essa hora



Era tambem de 34ºC.


----------



## homem do mar (15 Mai 2014 às 19:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Era tambem de 34ºC.



Essa terra não sei por que razão mas de vez em quando tem grandes valores de temperatura


----------



## david 6 (15 Mai 2014 às 19:48)

coruche ainda subiu para 32.8ºC às 16h

sigo com 23.6ºC e algum vento, as nuvens que estavam proximas desapareceram, mas ainda se ve alguns lá mais para N


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mai 2014 às 19:49)

homem do mar disse:


> Essa terra não sei por que razão mas de vez em quando tem grandes valores de temperatura



Já foi falado várias vezes, mesmo sabendo as coordenadas do local da estação, faz-me confusão aqueles registos tórridos, pois o local não aparenta ser tão abrigado ao ponto de aquecer tanto, mas pronto mais que a meteorologia, a climatologia tem destas coisas.


----------



## miguel (15 Mai 2014 às 19:56)

Boas

Ontem máxima do ano com 31,7ºC

Hoje a mínima foi de 16,6ºC e a máxima 30,0ºC

Rajada máxima 32km/h

Agora estão 23,5ºC, 48%Hr, 1014,2hpa e vento fraco


----------



## DaniFR (15 Mai 2014 às 21:10)

Boas

Temperatura actual: *22,4ºC*

Máxima: *32,2ºC*
Mínima: *15,5ºC*


----------



## david 6 (15 Mai 2014 às 23:15)

actual 19.8ºC 50% humidade o vento já acalmou e como está luar nota se muito bem muitas nuvens


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mai 2014 às 23:21)

Máxima de 27,2ºC por volta das 14h depois foi sempre descer, vento rodou pra SW e depois NW.

Neste momento temperatura a subir 20,6ºC já tive abaixo dos 20ºC, padrão típico de verão, tá uma bela noite.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mai 2014 às 23:56)

Dados de ontem

*15,1ºC* / *26,6ºC*

Dados de hoje

*17,0ºC* / *26,0ºC*
________

Temperatura actual: *20,2ºC*

Vento moderado a forte de *NE*.


----------



## panda (16 Mai 2014 às 00:13)

Mário Barros disse:


> Máxima de 27,2ºC por volta das 14h depois foi sempre descer, vento rodou pra SW e depois NW.
> 
> Neste momento temperatura a subir 20,6ºC já tive abaixo dos 20ºC, padrão típico de verão, tá uma bela noite.



boas
Desculpa la mas porque nao consigo entrar no interior norte.O k se passa com o site, clico no interior norte e vem para este topico


----------



## Zapiao (16 Mai 2014 às 00:40)

Vejo relampagos para a zona da Fig. da Foz


----------



## Vitor TT (16 Mai 2014 às 00:59)

Através da webcam de Peniche-supertubos vê-se alguma actividade electrica, em poucos minutos "disparou" bem, a câmara está virada para a célula.

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/peniche-supertubos



Edit: ainda á poucos minutos assisti um belo raio, pena não saber como gravar isto.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mai 2014 às 01:05)

Temperatura alta, registo *20,8ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mai 2014 às 01:06)

Vitor TT disse:


> Através da webcam de Peniche-supertubos vê-se alguma actividade electrica, em poucos minutos "disparou" bem, a câmara está virada para a célula.
> 
> http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/peniche-supertubos
> 
> ...



Raio espectacular agora mesmo!!


----------



## Mix (16 Mai 2014 às 01:50)

Relampagos a sudoeste, fonte de uma celula que se formou a' pouco tempo e que parece estar na zona de torres novas/tomar e que se dirige para este/nordeste mas parece que se está a dissipar..


----------



## CptRena (16 Mai 2014 às 02:42)

Atão! Tá tudo a dormir? Alta pipoca mesmo aí em cima de Santarém e ninguém diz nada?


----------



## david 6 (16 Mai 2014 às 02:51)

tive lá fora um bom bocado a olhar para N/NW e como está um bom luar, via se bem o luar no topo da célula que está na zona de Santarém até é interessante e que tem tons laranjas no radar, estava com esperança que tivesse actividade eléctrica, mas até agora não consegui ver nada

18.2ºC 57% humidade


----------



## CptRena (16 Mai 2014 às 03:00)

david 6 disse:


> tive lá fora um bom bocado a olhar para N/NW e como está um bom luar, via se bem o luar no topo da célula que está na zona de Santarém até é interessante e que tem tons laranjas no radar, estava com esperança que tivesse actividade eléctrica, mas até agora não consegui ver nada
> 
> 18.2ºC 57% humidade



Eu estava convencido que tinha actividade. Talvez estivesse errado ou então os raios eram ocultados pelo luar ou davam-se do outro lado (N) da célula.
Obrigado pelo _report_


----------



## david 6 (16 Mai 2014 às 03:11)

fui lá fora de novo e nada, pelo menos daqui do lado S da célula não vejo actividade eléctrica, uma curiosidade à pouco quando fui ver à rua, estava tudo silencioso e agora quando fui havia muitos cães a ladrar não sei se foi coincidência ou talvez tenham pressentido a trovoada, ou até pode ter feito um trovão (barulho do trovão) antes de ter saido e tenham ouvido e agora estarem todos a ladrar, ou foi mesmo coincidência


----------



## ALV72 (16 Mai 2014 às 07:09)

Aqui por V.N Poiares - Lousã - Miranda do Corvo levantei-me com a surpresa da trovoada e da chuva. Bem bom para regar algumas hortas que já estavam a precisar  
João


----------



## ferreirinha47 (16 Mai 2014 às 09:13)

manhã de trovoada aqui pelas bandas do Lis e Lena, chove , por vezes  com intensidade, atenção à estradas, já existem lençóis e esta escorregadia, continuo a ver relâmpagos e a ouvir trovões


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Mai 2014 às 09:43)

A modos que as coisas andam um pouco brutas pelo radar a sul do distrito de Santarém...


----------



## Thomar (16 Mai 2014 às 09:59)

SpiderVV disse:


> A modos que as coisas andam um pouco brutas pelo radar a sul do distrito de Santarém...



Sim, pontos vermelhos bem visíveis. No site Sat24 dá pra ver que são duas células. Agora era bom que essa trovoada e chuva chegasse aqui a Cabanas!


----------



## cm3pt (16 Mai 2014 às 10:16)

Ena uma bela bomba!!


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mai 2014 às 10:20)

cm3pt disse:


> Ena uma bela bomba!!



Deve ter acordado muito boa gente.


----------



## squidward (16 Mai 2014 às 10:20)

Há alguma esperança que a trovoada chegue a Lisboa?


----------



## cm3pt (16 Mai 2014 às 10:21)

Foi mais ou menos 15 km a leste de Pombal, na zona de Lagoa Parada / Melriça (freg. Santiago da Guarda, concelho de Ansião)


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mai 2014 às 10:25)

Aquele ponto vermelho é junto a Mora.


----------



## cm3pt (16 Mai 2014 às 10:31)

Bem, por falha pensei que a anterior tinha sido a pior mas não. Há uma SUPERBOMBA um dos raios negativos mais fortes que já vi (no site da IPMA).






e este não pude ouvir pq foi mais longe ....







Se o localizador bater certo imagine-se que esta SUPERBOMBA caiu no centro de uma povoação Machio de Baixo no concelho de Pampilhosa da Serra.


----------



## squidward (16 Mai 2014 às 10:35)

parece-me que se estão a formar mais celulas, a tarde promete.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mai 2014 às 10:36)

cm3pt disse:


> Bem, por falha pensei que a anterior tinha sido a pior mas não. Há uma SUPERBOMBA um dos raios negativos mais fortes que já vi (no site da IPMA).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Porra, esta sim que descarga brutal!
Sim, está no top das mais potentes, faz este mês um ano que no distrito de Bragança houve uma descarga de -307 kAmp.
Já assisti a 2 superiores a 200 kAmp, é simplesmente medonho.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Mai 2014 às 10:58)

A Nordeste e Este está tudo nublado por nuvens altas e escuras (suponho bigornas).

Avisto uma célula em formação:


----------



## lsalvador (16 Mai 2014 às 10:58)

Esse relampago tenho o registado.

Localização : 16-05-2014 04:29:20	Louriceira	Alcanena	Santarém	39.462	-8.742	33	OSO


----------



## david 6 (16 Mai 2014 às 10:58)

aqui para o lado de Coruche está interessante, tão bom acordar ao som de trovoada


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mai 2014 às 11:01)

Bem ao menos o caldo que ficou aí por cima da região sempre resultou em alguma coisa depois de nascer o sol, vamos lá ver o que nos dá o resto do dia. Promete ser um dia quente e seco em muitas partes do país certamente .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Mai 2014 às 11:03)

As células estão a formar-se/deslocar-se para Oeste, pelo radar já há alguma coisa por cima do estuário do Tejo, pode ser que durante a tarde chegue aqui qualquer coisa


----------



## ferreirinha47 (16 Mai 2014 às 11:11)

Trovoada  de volta a Leiria, mais dois estoiros, parece-me que com este tempo a previsão de 29º de máxima é um pouco irrealista, segundo a estação do Romeu seguimos com 15,1º neste momento


----------



## david 6 (16 Mai 2014 às 11:14)

e já chove por aqui, fraco por enquanto


----------



## david 6 (16 Mai 2014 às 11:37)

a célula interessante que estava lá para o lado de mora à medida que foi avançando para W, para variar elas teem medo de mim, não chegou cá nada, só uns pingos grossos e entretanto a trovoada que já ai falaram vai se deslocando para W e até cresceu (claro só cresceu no fim de já estar fora do meu alcance, tão azarado que sou nestas coisas  ) a minha vista para W é esta
EDIT: esta celula a W de vez em quando faz uns trovões 







só uma pergunta isto o melhor vai ser durante a tarde certo? vejo maior parte dos sites a dar precipitação é à tarde, a esta hora nem davam nada


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mai 2014 às 11:54)

Nebulosidade alta
*23,8ºC*


----------



## romeupaz (16 Mai 2014 às 12:16)

Por agora parece que a festa vai terminar. 7,3mm + umas 4 ou 5 bombas dignas é o resultado
Temperatura a subir...


----------



## homem do mar (16 Mai 2014 às 13:25)

homem do mar disse:


> Por aqui também se verificou o mesmo e o céu está com bastantes nuvens será que teremos foguetes esta noite



Boas parece que afinal tivemos mesmo festa esta noite pelo menos para alguns por aqui começou a trovejar por volta da 1 da manha e logo de seguida veio uma chuvinha para regar as hortas, mas nada do outro que se parece-se aquela "bomba" da Pampilhosa da serra.
por agora 24.1 a mínima foi de 16.2


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Mai 2014 às 13:28)

Boas a madrugada por aqui foi bem iluminada, com relempagos, pelo que vi as 5:30 da manha vinham de todos os lados, e também aguaceiros por vezes fortes.
Agora 28.8 ° C


----------



## david 6 (16 Mai 2014 às 13:30)

26.3ºC 46% humidade e levantou se o vento, depois de meio/final de manha a ouvir trovões agora está tudo calmo com sol, começo a ver a célula que está a S/SE no alentejo para os lados de Montemor, mas está muito longe para se ver perfeitamente


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mai 2014 às 14:03)

*24,1ºC*


----------



## fhff (16 Mai 2014 às 14:11)

Aqui pelo Litoral Sintrense temos um belo dia de Verão. Até agora, Sol em força e 24ºC de momento.


----------



## Maria Papoila (16 Mai 2014 às 14:30)

Começou a chover aqui no Marquês. Está escurinho e ventoso.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mai 2014 às 14:48)

Já chuvisca
26,1ºC



Tenho informação que troveja na zona da Parede.


----------



## Rachie (16 Mai 2014 às 14:49)

Chuva em Benfica e uma bela cor de trovoada no céu.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mai 2014 às 16:00)

Tempo bastante abafado.
T.actual: *26,8ºC* 

Quando passou precipitação e alguma trovoada a sul/sudeste de Alcabideche, o céu estava assim:


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (16 Mai 2014 às 16:52)

Boas manhã por aqui com céu um pouco carregado a oeste.
No entanto a partir da hora de almoço melhorou e o céu encontra-se pouco nublado.
De resto tarde muito quente como tem sido durante estes dias com temperaturas a rondar médias entre os 25 e 30 graus.
Contudo segundo as previsões do meteo parece que para a próxima semana iremos ter alguns aguaceiros e as temperaturas irão descer.


----------



## homem do mar (16 Mai 2014 às 16:58)

Boas não pensei que aquecesse  tanto esta tarde por agora 28.5 e céu pouco nublado


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mai 2014 às 17:07)

Registei uma máxima bem mais alta do que estava á espera, a temperatura foi aos *27,0ºC*,misturados com nebulosidade e razoavel humidade, foi cá um bafo. 

Foi a 2ª máxima mais alta do ano.

T.actual: *22,1ºC*


----------



## fhff (16 Mai 2014 às 19:05)

Por Colares foi um dia de Sol. Pouco nublado e calor. Sigo com 21C. A Serra Sintra deu uma boa protecao.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mai 2014 às 01:02)

Dados de ontem: *18,6ºC* / *27,0ºC*
____

Agora: *20,1ºC*


----------



## AnDré (17 Mai 2014 às 09:14)

Bom dia,

Ontem à tarde ainda chegou a chover em Caneças.
2minutos de chuva. Depois a célula seguiu para sul:


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mai 2014 às 10:14)

*22,7ºc*


----------



## homem do mar (17 Mai 2014 às 21:13)

Boas noites máxima de hoje 28.9 por agora 22.1 e um noite agradável


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mai 2014 às 09:31)

Boas,

Dados de ontem: *15,9ºC* / *26,3ºC*
_________

Hoje, 

T.minima: *12,3ºC*
T.actual: *19,5ºC*

Acabou esta sequência de dias com t.maximas superiores a 25ºC.
Venha lá esse fresco e alguma chuva.


----------



## miguel (18 Mai 2014 às 11:50)

Boas

A máxima ontem não foi alem dos 22ºC 

Hoje o dia não segue melhor vento de SW e tempo bem fresco e humido!

Mínima 14,8ºC

Agora estão 18,7ºC e 80%Hr


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mai 2014 às 12:31)

T.actual: *20,1ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Mai 2014 às 12:49)

Hoje mais fresco, ainda assim com 25.7ºC actuais.

Céu limpo.


----------



## david 6 (18 Mai 2014 às 14:03)

hoje mais fresco mas continua calor, no entanto a humidade está mais alta
28.2ºC 49% humidade


----------



## miguel (18 Mai 2014 às 14:55)

Aqui nem consegue passar dos 20ºC 

Agora estão 19,4ºC, 67%Hr e vento moderado de SW


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mai 2014 às 15:06)

miguel disse:


> Aqui nem consegue passar dos 20ºC



Epa isso faz-me lembrar alguém.
____________

T.actual: *20,6ºC*

Impressionante a máxima para Terça, devo registar uns 14ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Mai 2014 às 15:34)

Por aqui o dia até segue quentinho, Caneças lá no alto vai com 24.5ºC, tendo já atingido *24.8ºC*, máxima até ao momento


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mai 2014 às 21:13)

Boas 

Dados de hoje: *12,3ºC* / *21,4ºC*
______

Agora, nortada moderada a forte e *15,1ºC*.


----------



## DaniFR (18 Mai 2014 às 23:18)

Boa noite

Temperatura actual: *15,3ºC*

Máxima: *27,7ºC*
Mínima: *7,7ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Mai 2014 às 12:03)

Céu escuro a NW/W/SW, não tarda deve começar a pingar.

Dia bastante mais fresco, apesar de gostar de calor, sabe bem esta mudança 

--

*EDIT 12h18:* Aí está ela.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Mai 2014 às 12:37)

Céu negro para NW. Já deve chover intensamente em Lisboa.


----------



## lsalvador (19 Mai 2014 às 12:40)

Cais do Sodré, já pinga: 

http://meteo.transtejo.pt/webcam.php


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Mai 2014 às 13:19)

Chove intensamente.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mai 2014 às 13:36)

Boas

T.actual: *15,0ºC*
Acumulado: *2 mm*


----------



## david 6 (19 Mai 2014 às 13:47)

por aqui começou a chover à pouco tempo, chove fraco/moderado, já tinha saudades , este cheirinho a terra molhada


----------



## dahon (19 Mai 2014 às 14:14)

Chove bem neste momento por Coimbra.


----------



## miguel (19 Mai 2014 às 14:42)

Aqui os pingos renderam 0,4mm

Temperatura bastante mais baixa 14,9ºC agora


----------



## dahon (19 Mai 2014 às 15:57)

Volta a chover forte.


----------



## Maria Papoila (19 Mai 2014 às 16:39)

Esta manhã no Campus da Justiça estava escurinho e bastante vento. Depois cairam uns pingos grossos de chuva. Há pouco estava frio (16º), vento e continuavam a pingar. Assim em Picoas:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Mai 2014 às 16:45)

Cadê a chuva? Aqui em Cascais mal molhou!


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mai 2014 às 17:37)

Boa tarde.

Dia fresco hoje, com máxima de apenas *16,7ºC*. 

*1,0 mm* acumulados em precipitação, essencialmente ao final da manhã.

De momento sigo com 15,1ºC e 59% de humidade. 1008 hPa de pressão e vento moderado.


----------



## david 6 (19 Mai 2014 às 17:59)

por aqui acumulado 2.5mm, não chove prai ha 2h30min +ou-, 17.6ºC 51% humidade e uma brisa refrescante que trás o cheirinho de terra molhada


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mai 2014 às 19:39)

Boas

Por aqui registei uma máxima practicamente idêntica à do Gilmet, a temperatura subiu aos *16,8ºC*.

Amanha a maxima vai ser ainda mais baixa.
Bem, o ECMWF está no ponto, bastante precipitação e alguma trovoada.


----------



## david 6 (19 Mai 2014 às 20:53)

vai passar ao lado o aguaceiro :C em principio, já vejo a parte mais bonita a sul, mas os restos vão me dando agora céu muito nublado 14.6ºC 65% humidade
minimo: 11.8ºC
maxima: 22.1ºC
precipitação: 2.5mm


----------



## david 6 (19 Mai 2014 às 21:22)

afinal ainda apanhei algo, está a chover por aqui 

EDIT: chove bem agora que não esperava 

durou 5 segundos a parte mais forte 

subiu de 2.5 para 2.7mm


----------



## Microburst (19 Mai 2014 às 21:57)

Grande chuvada por Almada por volta do meio-dia e que durou precisamente um quarto de hora. Era ver tudo a fugir e a esconderem-se nas lojas chinesas para comprar guarda-chuvas. 

Acumularam 2,6mm, desde então tudo calmo. Noite limpa e fresca, típica do tempo de aguaceiros de Maio.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mai 2014 às 23:39)

Boa celula prestes a entrar na zona, vamos ver.


----------



## Iuri (20 Mai 2014 às 00:09)

Aguaceiro forte no Estoril.


----------



## david 6 (20 Mai 2014 às 01:24)

7.8ºC


----------



## Thomar (20 Mai 2014 às 09:32)

david 6 disse:


> 7.8ºC



Bela temperatura!  

Aqui começou a chover à 5 minutos.


----------



## Maria Papoila (20 Mai 2014 às 09:34)

Bom dia,
Aqui pelo Marquês vento frio e chuva. O termómetro marca 14º mas dava a sensação de temperatura bastante mais baixa.


----------



## david 6 (20 Mai 2014 às 10:16)

trovoada!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mai 2014 às 10:29)

Que frescura para esta altura do ano, 14,6ºC neste momento .

Acumulado até agora de 0,6 mm e rajada máxima de 35 km/h.


----------



## Thomar (20 Mai 2014 às 10:30)

david 6 disse:


> trovoada!!!



Sortudo...

Por aqui houve um aguaceiro moderado a forte durante 15 minutos. Por agora tudo calmo. 
Trovoada, talvez lá para a tarde que se espera que seja mais animada.


----------



## david 6 (20 Mai 2014 às 10:35)

diluvio!!!


----------



## david 6 (20 Mai 2014 às 11:23)

foi bom para começar o dia, acordar ao som de trovões, depois chuva forte, não esperava isto já a esta hora, este dia promete 

6.4mm acumulao


----------



## david 6 (20 Mai 2014 às 13:01)

chuva puxada a vento


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2014 às 13:07)

Boas tardes,

Alguma chuva ao inicio da manha, mas nada de especial.
T.actual: *16,9ºC*
Acumulado: *1,8 mm*

Tudo demasiado calmo,por enquanto.


----------



## Gongas (20 Mai 2014 às 13:53)

Céu geralmente muito nublado, algum vento...nada de especial por enquanto.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2014 às 14:06)

Aguaceiro fraco.
Chuva de jeito, sempre a passar a N/NO da zona.


----------



## kelinha (20 Mai 2014 às 14:45)

Por Coimbra (Taveiro) está um verdadeiro dilúvio, com relâmpagos e trovoada à mistura.


----------



## dahon (20 Mai 2014 às 15:29)

No pólo 2 (Coimbra) choveu mas nada de mais.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2014 às 15:30)

Celulas valentes...vão entrar no litoral Santa Cruz / Peniche.


----------



## david 6 (20 Mai 2014 às 15:32)

eu gostava de saber quando as celulas chegam aqui enfraquecem quase sempre...

vai chovendo fraco 6.6mm


----------



## ferreirinha47 (20 Mai 2014 às 15:59)

Vai começar festa, já se ouvem os trovões, para os lados mais a Oeste Peniche? Caldas? a coisa esta bem preta


----------



## dahon (20 Mai 2014 às 16:24)

Neste momento vejo mammatus a SE de Coimbra.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (20 Mai 2014 às 16:48)

Parece que a festa está a comecar!
Também estou a ouvir vários trovões ao longe


----------



## dahon (20 Mai 2014 às 16:51)

Troveja em Coimbra.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mai 2014 às 16:56)

Por aqui vai pingando de vez em quando, a temperatura está nos 15,0ºC e vento fraco de SE.


----------



## Savn (20 Mai 2014 às 17:30)

Por aqui chove forte desde as 15h30, altura em que trovejou bem. Venha mais, que ainda está tudo seco.


----------



## david 6 (20 Mai 2014 às 17:34)

pessoal parece que vai começar a festa


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Mai 2014 às 17:37)

Céu negro para Oeste e SW. Vem aí muita água, e com granizo/trovoada.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mai 2014 às 17:55)

Chove forte aqui por Sintra, devem tar uns 10/11ºC, parece que estamos em Novembro .


----------



## GonçaloMPB (20 Mai 2014 às 18:03)

Dilúvio no TagusPark.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2014 às 18:11)

Muita chuva...e algum frio o carro marcava agora mesmo 11ºC. 

*6 mm*

Trovoada é que nada.


----------



## dASk (20 Mai 2014 às 18:13)

Ainda não notei muito a queda da temperatura por aqui estão 15,8º mas em lá muita água vem e já começou a chover bem


----------



## david 6 (20 Mai 2014 às 18:17)

mandei na mas é para ca  está bastante escuro a SW vou com 6.6mm


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Mai 2014 às 18:17)

Já pinga. 

16.1ºC com 8.4mm acumulados.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2014 às 18:20)

Ninguem presenciou este estoiro? 
Foi junto à praia da Adraga - Almoçageme(Sintra)


----------



## dASk (20 Mai 2014 às 18:22)

chove torrencialmente e faz muito vento já com rajadas assinaláveis... a temperatura começa agora a cair bem


----------



## AnDré (20 Mai 2014 às 18:25)

Chova moderada em Caneças.

11mm/h. O acumulado vai em 5,0mm.

Está bom para as hortas.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mai 2014 às 18:26)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ninguem presenciou este estoiro?
> Foi junto à praia da Adraga - Almoçageme(Sintra)



Não senti nada e tou a uns km apenas .

Por Queluz 12,1ºC e 3,6 mm.


----------



## Aspvl (20 Mai 2014 às 18:27)

Chove bem no centro de Lisboa!


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2014 às 18:28)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não senti nada e tou a uns km apenas .



Talvez o membro *fhff* saiba de alguma coisa, visto ser de Colares.
_____

Não chove.


----------



## david 6 (20 Mai 2014 às 18:31)

epa tao a apagar as luzes  está bastante escuro a SW, está mesmo quase  chega mais chuva


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Mai 2014 às 18:32)

Chove torrencialmente acompanhada por rajadas de vento fortes.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (20 Mai 2014 às 18:36)

Por aqui chove continuamente e por vezes de forma forte.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Mai 2014 às 18:47)

Chove ininterruptamente há quase duas horas, tend agora passado um momento de autêntico dilúvio e em que por minutos fez-se noite.

Continua a chover, agora de forma fraca.

Caneças acumulou na última hora 5.6mm, num total de 7.0mm desde as 00:00.


----------



## squidward (20 Mai 2014 às 18:49)

Por volta das 18:25h choveu forte aqui ao pé do CC Colombo. Por agora já chove mais fraco. 
Tenho é saudades da Trovoada, andam a fugir de mim!!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Mai 2014 às 18:51)

Muita chuva por aqui...

Temp. ext: 12.7ºC
Temp. int: 23ºC

Trovoada é que nada!


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mai 2014 às 18:53)

Tarde de final de Maio, bastante chuva, alguma trovoada, e *12,6ºC* actuais.

*8,4 mm* acumulados.

Mínima de *10,5ºC*.


----------



## Maria Papoila (20 Mai 2014 às 19:00)

Choveu a potes na Avenida da Liberdade há instante. Agora continua a chover. Não parece nada que já estamos a 20 de Maio... Isto é de loucos: ou 30º e noite com melgas ou 14º e édredon. Não sei se gosto


----------



## david 6 (20 Mai 2014 às 19:15)

vai chovendo moderado


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2014 às 19:17)

*12,8ºC
8,1 mm*


----------



## AnDré (20 Mai 2014 às 19:28)

58mm/h em Caneças e tão somente 11,4ºC.

Acumulado nos 12,6mm e a subir.

Agora sim, horta regada!


----------



## david 6 (20 Mai 2014 às 19:48)

ja parou de chover
8mm acumulado 13.7ºC


----------



## miguel (20 Mai 2014 às 19:51)

Boas chuva até nada por ai alem apenas até agora 3,2mm

Destaque para o vento rajada máxima 63km/h


----------



## david 6 (20 Mai 2014 às 20:15)

ta a chover bem agora


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (20 Mai 2014 às 20:17)

Não chove neste momento mas o céu encontra-se bastante escuro a sul.


----------



## david 6 (20 Mai 2014 às 20:25)

chuva forte


----------



## Nickname (20 Mai 2014 às 20:36)




----------



## AMFC (20 Mai 2014 às 20:39)

Precipitação hoje oeiras: 20.8 mm  e continua


----------



## david 6 (20 Mai 2014 às 20:43)

chove e chove moderada a forte e persistente  vou com 12.9mm e continua a subir


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Mai 2014 às 21:00)

continua a chover de forma intensa já á 2 horas praticamente sem parar. 
Temperatura- 13.5 °C
Pressão- 999.55 hPa
Humidade- 92%
Chuva- 5.33 mm

Apesar do dia ventoso, com rajadas de aprox. 70 km/h que mais fazia lembrar um dia de inverno, mas ainda bem que agora já nao se houve.


----------



## AnDré (20 Mai 2014 às 21:10)

23,2mm em Caneças!

Assim dá gosto.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Mai 2014 às 21:11)

E continua a chover de forma moderada a forte, não pára de pingar desde as 17h00!

Caneças vai acumulando sem parar, segue com 23.2mm e a precipitação parece não querer dar tréguas 

Uma trovoada é que era sempre bem-vinda...


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Mai 2014 às 22:03)

Aquelas células a Oeste têm tão bom aspecto. Será ? Vamos aguardar mais umas horas.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2014 às 22:15)

AndréFrade disse:


> Aquelas células a Oeste têm tão bom aspecto. Será ? Vamos aguardar mais umas horas.



De facto,aparentam um bom desenvolvimento, que entrem perto. 
______

*11,8ºC

10 mm*


----------



## david 6 (20 Mai 2014 às 22:32)

TROVOADAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA, fui la fora ver a chuva de repente pimba mesmo nos olhos o clarão do relampago e logo a seguir o trovao


----------



## david 6 (20 Mai 2014 às 22:42)

agradecer aos deuses por me dar um relampago para os olhos e um trovão para os ouvidos  , acordei às 10h  e tal com trovoada e quase a terminar o dia de hoje, mais uma trovoada 







eu não estava nada à espera, vi a celula, e ja ouvia uma chuvita, fui la fora ver como estava a chuva e de repente uma bela surpresa  , mas foi só um, por agora vai chovendo bem, já subiu 2.2mm em 10min, vou com 15.7mm e continua a chover


----------



## david 6 (20 Mai 2014 às 22:53)

desculpem tanto comentarios seguidos, mas é só para mostrar o radar no momento da trovoada







16.4mm acumulado e continua a chover, embora menos intensidade neste momento


----------



## trepkos (20 Mai 2014 às 23:07)

david 6 disse:


> TROVOADAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA, fui la fora ver a chuva de repente pimba mesmo nos olhos o clarão do relampago e logo a seguir o trovao



Vives em Coruche? É que no tapatalk não consigo ver a localidade. A trovoada anda pertinho então.


----------



## david 6 (20 Mai 2014 às 23:12)

trepkos disse:


> Vives em Coruche? É que no tapatalk não consigo ver a localidade. A trovoada anda pertinho então.



estou a 7km de Coruche para o lado W, na Fajarda, tambem so ouvi e vi 1 trovão, se reparares agora no radar já não tem trovoada, enfraqueceu bastante, que sorte que tive ao chegar a mim sair uma descarga


----------



## trepkos (20 Mai 2014 às 23:14)

david 6 disse:


> estou a 7km de Coruche para o lado W, na Fajarda, tambem so ouvi e vi 1 trovão, se reparares agora no radar já não tem trovoada, enfraqueceu bastante, que sorte que tive ao chegar a mim sair uma descarga



Do castelo já devia ver alguns relâmpagos. Veremos o que a noite reserva.


----------



## romeupaz (20 Mai 2014 às 23:14)

Estranho nada no radar e o céu a desabar por Leiria


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (20 Mai 2014 às 23:39)

Grande carga de água que cai neste momento!


----------



## david 6 (20 Mai 2014 às 23:59)

bem, por hoje ja acabou, foi um dia interessante 
minimo: 6.7ºC 
maximo: 19.3ºC 
precipitação acumulado: *16.5mm* 
actual: 12.4ºC 90% humidade e tudo calmo 

vamos ver se amanha tenho sorte com mais umas trovoadas


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mai 2014 às 05:34)

Caiu agora mesmo um aguaceiro fortissimo acompanhado de granizo.


----------



## AnDré (21 Mai 2014 às 06:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> Caiu agora mesmo um aguaceiro fortissimo acompanhado de granizo.



15min depois esse aguaceiro desabou sobre a cidade de Odivelas.

As imagens de satélite prometem bastante animação para as próximas horas.


----------



## david 6 (21 Mai 2014 às 08:47)

ate agora 2.3mm, está a chover de forma em geral fraca neste momento


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Mai 2014 às 09:33)

TROVOADA em Cascais!


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mai 2014 às 09:34)

Acabou de haver um estoiro por aqui por Sintra , vai chovendo e a temperatura está nos 10ºC/11ºC, vento nulo.


----------



## fhff (21 Mai 2014 às 09:37)

Mário Barros disse:


> Acabou de haver um estoiro por aqui por Sintra , vai chovendo e a temperatura está nos 10ºC/11ºC, vento nulo.



Confirmo. Valente estoiro aqui por Colares. 10,5ºC


----------



## anti-trovoadas (21 Mai 2014 às 09:39)

Aqui pelo Montijo ouvi trovoada um pouco longe.


----------



## david 6 (21 Mai 2014 às 09:45)




----------



## GonçaloMPB (21 Mai 2014 às 09:48)

Estouro há uns minutos atrás no TagusPark.
Hoje por volta das 6h da manhã também acordei com uns ruídos de fundo em Oeiras.
Estão autênticos dias de inverno, cerca de 13 graus.
EDIT: chove torrencialmente agora.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Mai 2014 às 10:13)

Chove intensamente, com 2 trovões até agora.


----------



## david 6 (21 Mai 2014 às 10:33)

vai chovendo agora bem


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Mai 2014 às 10:35)

Manhã de muita chuva, de trovoada nada a assinalar.

8,8ºC


----------



## miguel (21 Mai 2014 às 10:47)

Boas

Chuva não falta agora trovoadas está a ser um fiasco! apenas deu para ouvir um trovão a pouco!

Sigo agora com a mínima do dia 10,8ºC dia de autentico Inverno!

Chuva até agora rendeu 4,8mm


----------



## Thomar (21 Mai 2014 às 11:00)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> *Chuva não falta agora trovoadas está a ser um fiasco!* apenas deu para ouvir um trovoa a pouco!
> 
> ...



Nem mais. Agora aparece o Sol por aqui!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Mai 2014 às 11:38)

Negro a SW, mais uma chuvada a caminho.

--

11:45 - Anoiteceu literalmente, chove bem com rajadas.

11:46 - Trovoada ao longe!

11:51 - Mais um trovão, mas bastante longe, vindo de Sul.

11:53 - Dois agora, bastante mais perto...


----------



## jonekko (21 Mai 2014 às 11:53)

Trovoada por Odivelas.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Mai 2014 às 11:58)

Trovoada !!


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mai 2014 às 12:12)

Manhã bastante chuvosa, e com alguma trovoada.

Neste momento, ao meio dia de 21 de Maio, sigo com *10,9ºC* de temperatura. 

Mínima de *9,9ºC* e *10,4 mm* acumulados.


----------



## miguel (21 Mai 2014 às 12:39)

Bem passou o ultimo aguaceiro pelo menos tão cedo hoje não deve chover!

Acumulados desde as 00h 5,4mm um trovão distante

Temperatura agora 12,7ºC


----------



## Thomar (21 Mai 2014 às 12:39)

Aqui por volta do meio-dia caiu um aguaceiro bastante forte mas curto 7/8min, mas vinha com algum granizo. Trovoada é que ainda não há nada.


----------



## Dead Cowboy (21 Mai 2014 às 12:42)

Por volta das 12:00 abateu-se sob Almada um curto mas potente aguaceiro, vestido com dois ou três potentes relâmpagos.


----------



## Lightning (21 Mai 2014 às 12:45)

Valente estoiro há bocado em almada, perto do meio-dia, acompanhado previamente de um raio que me encandeou. 

Na altura estava a olhar para o céu a observar a célula que se aproximava rapidamente e foi quando tudo acalmou que relâmpago e trovão praticamente sem diferença entre ambos surgiram. 

Deve ter caído muito perto. Seguiu-se granizo e precipitação que fazia fumo no chão. Bem, ao menos já não posso dizer que não vi nada. 

A crise é tanta que este pequeno evento deu para encher a barriga.


----------



## Thomar (21 Mai 2014 às 12:48)

Lightning disse:


> (...)
> 
> A crise é tanta que este pequeno evento deu para encher a barriga.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Mai 2014 às 13:00)

*21 de Maio de 2014:*



Gilmet disse:


> Neste momento, ao meio dia de 21 de Maio, sigo com *10,9ºC* de temperatura.




*17 de Maio de 2013:*



Gilmet disse:


> Relato algo que se não é histórico, não deve andar muito longe de ser (para a minha região).
> 
> *12:04* de *17 de Maio*, e *10,9ºC* de temperatura!



Recordas-te? Praticamente há 1 ano


----------



## david 6 (21 Mai 2014 às 13:09)

trovoada oleee, ate vi um raio tao bonito 

EDIT: em coruche caiu granizo


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mai 2014 às 13:31)

Boas

A manha resumiu-se a muita chuva (houve periodos de chuva torrencial), granizo e poucos clarões/roncos.
O destaque foi mesmo a temperatura,  carro chegou a registar 8ºC, ás 10:30, belo _briol_.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mai 2014 às 13:35)

Flaviense21 disse:


> TROVOADA em Cascais!



Estava no Estoril, foi cá uma flashada, mas não passou disso, a chuva que veio apos esse clarão foi brutal.


----------



## david 6 (21 Mai 2014 às 13:35)

a trovoada quando ia a sair de Coruche:













a trovoada quando cheguei a casa vista da Fajarda:












por agora acumulado 10.6mm rajada maxima 41.4km/h


----------



## trepkos (21 Mai 2014 às 13:39)

Bela trovoada, foi para que lado? Sul?


----------



## david 6 (21 Mai 2014 às 13:56)

trepkos disse:


> Bela trovoada, foi para que lado? Sul?



está a ir para este, em montemor deves ter apanhado tambem, a linha de instabilidade é comprimida


----------



## DaniFR (21 Mai 2014 às 14:19)

Boa tarde

Sigo como *10,9ºC*, e máxima de apenas *13,1ºC*. 

Mínima de *8,9ºC*.


----------



## Tufao André (21 Mai 2014 às 16:17)

Boas! 
Um dia de autentico Inverno, com muita chuva durante a manha (quase 2h sem parar) e alguma trovoada pontual. Perto das 6h acordei com 2 fortes trovões seguidos de um brutal aguaceiro! 
Por volta das 12h o cenário voltou a repetir-se com o dia a virar noite completamente...

Por agora tudo calmo, o destaque vai para o vento que sopra forte com rajadas bastante intensas! 

T. actual: 16ºC sendo que durante a manha chegou a descer para os 10ºC! :O


----------



## Tufao André (21 Mai 2014 às 17:00)

O céu volta a ficar bastante ameaçador para S/SW! Vamos la ver o q vai dar...
Desenvolvem-se boas células aqui à volta!


----------



## kelinha (21 Mai 2014 às 17:35)

Aqui em Taveiro é com cada raio e com cada estoiro! Mas curiosamente nem está a chover...


----------



## dahon (21 Mai 2014 às 17:38)

Bem audíveis os trovões.
Edit: A chuva está a passar a norte da cidade.


----------



## kelinha (21 Mai 2014 às 17:46)

Falei cedo de mais. Que carga de água que está a cair por Taveiro!


----------



## dahon (21 Mai 2014 às 17:51)

Taveiro fica a Oeste de onde me encontro (estádio) e a cortina de chuva é bem visível.

Edit Já cá chegou chove torrencialmente. Como se costuma dizer "Até faz fumo nos telhados".


----------



## Gongas (21 Mai 2014 às 19:38)

Por Coimbra já tivemos tudo, chuva, vento, granizo e trovoada.
Um dia pior que muitos em pleno inverno.
E mais parece vir a caminho...céu muito escuro a oeste.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (21 Mai 2014 às 23:54)

Boas.
O dia de hoje por aqui foi de aguaceiros fortes.
Aguaceiro forte neste momento


----------



## david 6 (22 Mai 2014 às 01:36)

vai chovendo por aqui fraco/moderado

o acumulado de ontem foi 11mm


----------



## romeupaz (22 Mai 2014 às 02:47)

Dilúvio por Leiria mesmo agora


----------



## kelinha (22 Mai 2014 às 16:02)

Nova carga de água em Taveiro, com vento forte a acompanhar... Como se costuma dizer: "Até os cães a bebem de pé"


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Mai 2014 às 19:21)

Aparentemente pelas 15h30 choveu bem para os lados de Santo António dos Cavaleiros, cerca de 100 metros antes brilhava o sol sem pinga que caísse.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Mai 2014 às 20:32)

Neste momento com 16.3ºC e nuvens cumulus do género cumulunimbus bem grandes e lindíssimas para os lados de Lisboa, Ribatejo e Alentejo. Na zona de campo onde as estou a ver, o panorama é lindíssimo.


----------



## david 6 (22 Mai 2014 às 20:59)

andei a umas fotos e tal a ver as vistas, que estavam interessantes

gostei particularmente desta, que por acaso foi o nascimento de uma trovoada que se fez sentir lá mais para a frente:






acumulado 2.2mm (esperava um pouquito mais, mas o melhor passava sempre a norte)


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mai 2014 às 21:19)

Aguaceiro moderado neste momento, será certamente de curta duração.


----------



## DaniFR (22 Mai 2014 às 21:49)

*16,5mm* acumulados na estação do Pólo II, em Coimbra.


----------



## Enkeli (23 Mai 2014 às 09:49)

olá bom dia espero não estar enganada mas à pouco aqui por cima do terreiro do paço parecia haver aquelas nuvens que parece que vão sair do céu em direcção a terra meio arredondadas, não me quero enganar com o nome será mamatus? que indicam bom tempo ou tempestade?


----------



## Lightning (23 Mai 2014 às 10:10)

Enkeli disse:


> olá bom dia espero não estar enganada mas à pouco aqui por cima do terreiro do paço parecia haver aquelas nuvens que parece que vão sair do céu em direcção a terra meio arredondadas, não me quero enganar com o nome será mamatus? que indicam bom tempo ou tempestade?



Se realmente forem esse tipo de nuvens que diz, indicam instabilidade na atmosfera (alguém que me corrija se estou enganado). 

Apesar de indicarem instabilidade não quer dizer que vá ocorrer algum fenómeno ou tempo severo, podem simplesmente formar-se antes ou mesmo depois da passagem de uma célula / sistema mais forte ou complexo. 

Resumindo, e face à situação meteorológica actual e condições presentes, pode-se dizer que estão apenas "de passagem"  não significando nada.


----------



## Enkeli (23 Mai 2014 às 10:20)

obrigado pelo esclarecimento :-) eu achei bonito o que tava a ver, mas pensei que tivesse a dizer alguma asneira.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mai 2014 às 14:09)

Boas tardes,

Temperatura actual: *17,1ºC*


----------



## david 6 (23 Mai 2014 às 19:54)

hoje acumulado foi de 0.5mm, ainda caiu uns pingos de manhã

sigo com 16.8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mai 2014 às 20:44)

Boas

T.actual: *12,9ºC*

Vento forte

Está algum frio.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Mai 2014 às 04:29)

Boa madrugada.

Ambiente bastante fresco, para quem se encontra prestes a entrar em Junho.

Sigo com *10,1ºC* e 75% de humidade. Vento fraco, e 1016 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mai 2014 às 07:42)

Boas

T.minima: *10,9ºC*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Mai 2014 às 15:33)

Por Carcavelos a temperatura ronda os 19ºC mas o vento torna o ambiente na rua desagradável.


----------



## DaniFR (24 Mai 2014 às 15:57)

Boa tarde

Noite fria para a época, com mínima de *4,5ºC*. 

Temperatura actual: *19,1ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (25 Mai 2014 às 02:17)

Boa madrugada.

Ontem, máxima de *17,1ºC*.

Por agora, continua a frescura... 11,6ºC e 66% de humidade, com 1017 hPa de pressão.

Céu pouco nublado. Chegou a chuviscar, há cerca de 4 horas atrás.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mai 2014 às 10:29)

Bom dia,

Dados de ontem: *10,9ºC* / *16,3ºC*
______

T.actual: *14,8ºC*
_____

Fotos tiradas ontem, num vale aqui perto de casa.

A temperatura rondava os 18ºC, pouco aqueceu, havia muito vento.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Mai 2014 às 12:10)

Vento moderado de NO e céu muito nublado (6/8).

De momento com 18,4 ºC e 53 % de humidade relativa.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Mai 2014 às 14:00)

*Temp out: 18ºC
Temp in: 21.5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mai 2014 às 14:10)

Mais um dia fresco, a temperatura está nos *16,0ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mai 2014 às 18:25)

Boas,

Dados de hoje: *11,5ºC* / *16,9ºC*

T.actual: *14,8ºC*

Vem aí outra madrugada bastante fresca.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mai 2014 às 20:05)

T.actual: *14,0ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (27 Mai 2014 às 01:00)

Boa madrugada.

Extremos de ontem: *10,3ºC* / *16,9ºC*.

Por agora sigo com 12,5ºC e 75% de humidade. Vento fraco e 1021 hPa de pressão. Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## david 6 (27 Mai 2014 às 13:38)

20.3ºc


----------



## Thomar (27 Mai 2014 às 15:41)

Olhando para as imagens de radar (das 14h20m UTC) do IPMA a (a primeira leva de) chuva fraca ou chuviscos deverá chegar aqui algures entre as 16h15m e as 16h45m. Venha ela!


----------



## Thomar (27 Mai 2014 às 16:25)

Thomar disse:


> Olhando para as imagens de radar (das 14h20m UTC) do IPMA a (a primeira leva de) chuva fraca ou chuviscos deverá chegar aqui algures entre as 16h15m e as 16h45m. Venha ela!



Parece-me me enganei...  
Aquela mancha no radar move-se agora muito lentamente e parece-me que também está em dissipação. Talvez chegue aqui algo, mas só lá para 17h30???

P.S. Jonas_87 já chuvisca por aí?


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mai 2014 às 16:49)

Boas Thomar, 

Chuviscou por volta das 16:30 , entretanto parou, nem deu para molhar a estrada.


----------



## Thomar (27 Mai 2014 às 18:15)

Thomar disse:


> Parece-me me enganei...
> Aquela mancha no radar move-se agora muito lentamente e parece-me que também está em dissipação. Talvez chegue aqui algo, mas só lá para 17h30???
> 
> P.S. Jonas_87 já chuvisca por aí?



Infelizmente, aquelas nuvens com alguma chuva, sempre se dissiparam.
São 18h15m e nem uma gota caiu.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Mai 2014 às 18:48)

Chove em Carcavelos...


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mai 2014 às 19:02)

Por aqui, chuva fraca desde as 18:15, devem ter caido uns 1,5 mm.
T.actual: *14,8ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (27 Mai 2014 às 19:05)

Enfim, vai chovendo. 

Sigo com 15,7ºC e 83% de humidade. 1019 hPa de pressão, vento fraco, e nevoeiro acima dos 300 m, sensivelmente.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mai 2014 às 22:10)

*14,7ºC
2 mm
*


----------



## david 6 (27 Mai 2014 às 23:11)

chuvisca por aqui


----------



## Rachie (28 Mai 2014 às 16:54)

Ontem à tarde, por volta das 19:00 começou a cair morrinha em Cacilhas, durou umas valentes horas. Bateu mesmo certo com a hora que a máquina de lavar parou e eu ia estender a roupa... Lá tive de estender mesmo assim


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mai 2014 às 21:02)

Boas,

T.actual: *15,5ºC*

Chuviscou de manhã.


----------



## Rachie (29 Mai 2014 às 09:07)

Boas,

Hoje de manhã havia umas núvens baixas brutais sobre Lisboa, mesmo acima dos telhados. Em Monsanto parecia que o nevoeiro tinha vida. Não pude fotografar porque estava a conduzir


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mai 2014 às 19:02)

Mais um dia da treta.
Algum chuvisco/chuva fraca na parte da manhã.
T.actual: *16,0ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (29 Mai 2014 às 23:41)

Boa noite.

Mais um dia enfadonho, marcado por nevoeiro geralmente acima dos 250/300 m, e alguma precipitação.

*1,0 mm* contabilizados, e máxima de *17,5ºC*.

Actualmente sigo com 15,1ºC e 86% de humidade. 1022 hPa de pressão, e vento fraco.


----------



## Maria Papoila (30 Mai 2014 às 12:41)

Boa tarde,
Amanheceu nublado e escuro aqui em Lisboa. Agora sol, céu azul e sopra um ventinho mas fraco. O termómetro marca 20,5º


----------



## overcast (30 Mai 2014 às 19:10)

Fim do dia a ser marcado por Nortada relativamente forte.

Está na altura..


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mai 2014 às 20:07)

Boas

Grande vendaval,a nortada voltou em força.
Não tenho dados do vento para partilhar, a estação encontra-se off.

T.actual: *15,3ºC*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Mai 2014 às 21:56)

Ventania do demo por aqui!


----------



## nelson972 (31 Mai 2014 às 00:45)

Pela zona de Alcanena, Vila Moreira, cerca da meia noite estava vento forte, a palavra vendaval aplica-se bem. 15,5°


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (31 Mai 2014 às 13:23)

Por fim o vento fez uma pausa... 
Está um dia espectacular!  22ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mai 2014 às 13:35)

Aqui ainda sopra bem, mas sim belo dia. 
Amanha ainda vai estar melhor.

T.actual: *18,5ºC*


----------



## miguel (31 Mai 2014 às 13:46)

Viva
Mínima de 14,6ºC

Dia finalmente de muito sol e tempo ameno estão agora 25,6ºC algum vento a rajada máxima até agora foi de 43km/h


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (31 Mai 2014 às 21:39)

E voltou a vento em força! 
Espero que amanhã não esteja assim! 

*18ºC*


----------

